# Favorite fireplaces



## Adios Pantalones

Done by Peter King and Xinia Marin. Photos from their site/ FB page


----------



## Freeheat

Could you actually use it or is it just a decoration??


----------



## Adios Pantalones

es332 said:


> Could you actually use it or is it just a decoration??


 
They're all functional. It's the hearth and surround around the bricks, so it doesn't get super hot. I plan on making interesting hearth tile and surrounds- this stuff is really inspiring to me


----------



## firebroad

Not my taste, but very artistic.  The third one is somewhat ArtDeco, you think?


----------



## Adios Pantalones

firebroad said:


> Not my taste, but very artistic. The third one is somewhat ArtDeco, you think?


 
Ya, these would only fly in a specific setting. The third one is pretty art deco- I was actually reminded of "Metropolis", or maybe Atlantis in the Bahamas


----------



## ScotO

I'm the same as firebroad......I'm not crazy about the style.  But that is some AMAZING artwork and talent that went into that stuff.  I'd be interested in seeing you fire some of your own stuff, AP.  I'm all about the "homemade" factor, and you've got that talent.

I love the traditional hearths; colonial, federal, and even the mountain rustic ones.  I'm building ours with natural stone and some hand-hewn barn beams, that project will commence in a couple of weeks.  Hoping to have a fire in it by Thanksgiving......

Here's some pics of the styles that I really like......ours will be a close mix between the first and last pictures.  I threw the middle pic in because I really like that raised stone hearth in front of the fireplace...


----------



## fishingpol

Those are pretty artsy.  Definitely takes a certain person to have those.  The brackets under the mantel on the first picture are pretty cool, almost like lost roman stone carvings.  All the pieces remind me of stained glass, making single pieces to bring the whole project together.

  I like craftsman-style.  Symmetrical, orderly and crisp.







Hand made tile accents are my type of thing.  Pinecones, acorns, and gingko leaves...












Inglenooks too.






Sorry for the picture ramblings.


----------



## Stax

These 2 caught my eye.


----------



## ScotO

Stax said:


> These 2 caught my eye.
> View attachment 77674
> View attachment 77675


I love them one, Stax!   Especially the one with oars......


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Scotty- I like the first one, but the last one needed something. It was OK enough, but the stone looked a little too "fit" if you get me.

The ones I posted were just unusual. The people that made them live where you don't need a fireplace- in Pensacola FL- where these would go quite well.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

fishingpol said:


> Those are pretty artsy. Definitely takes a certain person to have those. The brackets under the mantel on the first picture are pretty cool, almost like lost roman stone carvings. All the pieces remind me of stained glass, making single pieces to bring the whole project together.
> 
> I like craftsman-style. Symmetrical, orderly and crisp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hand made tile accents are my type of thing. Pinecones, acorns, and gingko leaves...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inglenooks too.
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry for the picture ramblings.


 
Jon- those are more like what I will do. They also have a wider audience


----------



## firebroad

Adios Pantalones said:


> Jon- those are more like what I will do. They also have a wider audience


I love these too.  Mostly for the tiles.


----------



## Jags

Adios Pantalones said:


> Jon- those are more like what I will do. They also have a wider audience


 

Riiiight - like you don't already have a skull design in your head.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Jags said:


> Riiiight - like you don't already have a skull design in your head.


 
What, you mean like a giant skull with a yawning maw full of fire? Nooo- not me


----------



## ScotO

Adios Pantalones said:


> What, you mean like a giant skull with a yawning maw full of fire? Nooo- not me


don't forget fire in the eyes and nose too.  Now that would be cool in a castle/mansion setting, wouldn't it?


----------



## Jags

"Now appearing in a store near you - the Hades collection..."


----------



## Got Wood

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm the same as firebroad......I'm not crazy about the style. But that is some AMAZING artwork and talent that went into that stuff. I'd be interested in seeing you fire some of your own stuff, AP. I'm all about the "homemade" factor, and you've got that talent.
> 
> I love the traditional hearths; colonial, federal, and even the mountain rustic ones. I'm building ours with natural stone and some hand-hewn barn beams, that project will commence in a couple of weeks. Hoping to have a fire in it by Thanksgiving......
> 
> Here's some pics of the styles that I really like......ours will be a close mix between the first and last pictures. I threw the middle pic in because I really like that raised stone hearth in front of the fireplace...


I prefer the stone look too. This is my fireplace....


----------



## ScotO

Got Wood said:


> I prefer the stone look too. This is my fireplace....
> 
> View attachment 77739


Yes, I remember your fireplace well, as we talked last year about it.  One of my faves on this site for sure!  I should FINALLY have mine done in three weeks or so.....

If not, I'm gonna be in BIG trouble!


----------



## Got Wood

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes, I remember your fireplace well, as we talked last year about it. One of my faves on this site for sure! I should FINALLY have mine done in three weeks or so.....
> 
> If not, I'm gonna be in BIG trouble!


I look forward to seeing it - good luck!


----------



## fishingpol

> Jon- those are more like what I will do. They also have a wider audience


 
Howzabout taking the pinecone and gingko designs and making them into mugs? A raised texture pinecone mug would be way cool. If I could mind-meld that pinecone tile into a mug shape, I would be in coffee mug heaven. Shhh shhh shhh workin on it....


----------



## Stax

GotWood...awesome.  Simply awesome.  Great job.


----------



## begreen

I saw this one tonight. Great for outdoor sports fans. How would you like to watch the next game in this setting?


----------



## gzecc

I personally can't stand the tv over the fireplace. Am I the only one?


----------



## firebroad

gzecc said:


> I personally can't stand the tv over the fireplace. Am I the only one?


I'm somewhat ambiguous about the idea; Not sure I'd want the heat, but my tv faces the opposite wall, and I am torn between watching that movie I put on or watching those lovely flames.  I do turn my chair around toward the insert when I am reading or listening to radio...


----------



## Adios Pantalones

gzecc said:


> I personally can't stand the tv over the fireplace. Am I the only one?


 
Over the fireplace would actually make a lot of sense in my livingroom, but I wouldn't want it there either.


----------



## jharkin

gzecc said:


> I personally can't stand the tv over the fireplace. Am I the only one?


 
Nope. I hate it too. I dont want to have to look up to watch TV.  Gives you a neck cramp/


----------



## jharkin

I just love a good old fashioned Colonial Cooking Hearth...


----------



## eclecticcottage

gzecc said:


> I personally can't stand the tv over the fireplace. Am I the only one?


 
We talked about doing this at one house we had looked at, but really you need a gas fireplace that's more decorative than a wood version because of the heat-or so we've heard.

Ours is on the wall to the left of the stove, and up above it, but not as high up as it would end up being on a fireplace.  I wanted both on the wall that faced the lake.  My grandparents house had a fireplace on the inside wall, the tv on the side wall and the couch below a huge picture window.  There wasn't a good spot in the whole place to sit and watch a movie while being able to see the fireplace and outside.  I know it SOUNDS like you wouldn't do all three, but you do.  We set up our living room so we can see outside, the stove, the TV and the Christmas tree from more than one seat in the room.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Here's mine. I like it.


----------



## Gasifier

AP. Nice, I like it. Do you have a hearth in your home?

Scotty. A buddy of mine has a new hearth in his living room with a wood burning fireplace. It is very efficient and puts a lot of heat outinto his room which has a cathedral type ceiling. It is always interesting to me to see fireplaces that you can not burn wood in. I wouldn't want one. I guess it is just a matter of what you like. A lot of people have the ones with the fake logs and burn natural gas in them.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Gas- this was a fireplace before I put in that insert. No other hearth in the house. I had thought to build my own hearth pad and put in a free standing stove, but it would intrude on the room space in a weird way that would be awkward


----------



## Stax

Adios...love it.  That shot shows lots of character.  Love the feel of your home.


----------



## Eatonpcat

Scotty Overkill said:


> Yes, I remember your fireplace well, as we talked last year about it. One of my faves on this site for sure! I should FINALLY have mine done in three weeks or so.....
> 
> If not, I'm gonna be in BIG trouble!


 

Scotty...Love this one, Do agood job on your's and I will give you an all expenses paid trip to Clevland, OH to help redo mine!


----------



## ScotO

Gasifier said:


> AP. Nice, I like it. Do you have a hearth in your home?
> 
> Scotty. A buddy of mine has a new hearth in his living room with a wood burning fireplace. It is very efficient and puts a lot of heat outinto his room which has a cathedral type ceiling. *It is always interesting to me to see fireplaces that you can not burn wood in. I wouldn't want one. I guess it is just a matter of what you like. A lot of people have the ones with the fake logs and burn natural gas in them*.


 I agree, Gas.  I wouldn't want a "fake" fireplace either.  The Napoleon NZ3000 I am installing in the living room is a woodburner, it's supposed to be highly efficient as well.  It'll be interesting to see how it works out with those 12 and 13ft cathedral ceilings I just installed out there......I'll post a whole thread dedicated to that when the time comes....


----------



## ScotO

Eatonpcat said:


> Scotty...Love this one, Do agood job on your's and I will give you an all expenses paid trip to Clevland, OH to help redo mine!
> 
> 
> View attachment 78001


 This is the one that will closely resemble mine, albeit mine will be a ZC high efficiency.  Got to Napoleon's site and look at the NZ3000.  I personally love the look of that stove.  We got the wrought iron optional front, it's gonna look great with that natural stone veneer.


----------



## ScotO

Eatonpcat said:


> Scotty...Love this one,* Do agood job on your's and I will give you an all expenses paid trip to Clevland, OH to help redo mine*!


 I'd have to wear my Steelers jersey that day, we'd probably get shot walking around out there in Cleveland!


----------



## ScotO

jharkin said:


> I just love a good old fashioned Colonial Cooking Hearth...


By long and far, my favorite hearth.....I have lots of utensils (all authentic) for the old cooking hearth, but no cooking hearth to put them by. I'll be hanging some of them beside the fireplace for decoration when I get it done.


----------



## jharkin

We are lucky that our house still has the cooking hearth intact - though its post 1800 and hte firebox is pretty small. Might have been for an early iron stove.  The ovens are the real deal however - but sadly I cant use them due to the metal liner.







Our other 2 fireplaces do get used though


----------



## ScotO

jharkin said:


> We are lucky that our house still has the cooking hearth intact - though its post 1800 and hte firebox is pretty small. Might have been for an early iron stove. The ovens are the real deal however - but sadly I cant use them due to the metal liner.
> 
> Our other 2 fireplaces do get used though


 
Jeremy, I love your house! I know I've told ya before, but saying it again......


----------



## Eatonpcat

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'd have to wear my Steelers jersey that day, we'd probably get shot walking around out there in Cleveland!


 
Scott...I grew up in Pittsburgh, so any Stiller gear is welcome here! Suprisingly, I see as many Steeler shirts and hats around here as I see Brownie apparel!


----------



## jharkin

Scotty Overkill said:


> Jeremy, I love your house! I know I've told ya before, but saying it again......


 
Feelings are mutual - I'm mucho impressed with the projects you tackle DIY.


----------



## Stax

Gonna look bada$$ Scotty.  Ideas.


----------



## Eatonpcat

jharkin said:


> We are lucky that our house still has the cooking hearth intact - though its post 1800 and hte firebox is pretty small. Might have been for an early iron stove. The ovens are the real deal however - but sadly I cant use them due to the metal liner.
> 
> Our other 2 fireplaces do get used though


 
Love the floors!


----------



## jharkin

Well thanks guys, I think thats the most likes I've ever got on a thread.

Any hearth'ers passing though the the western burbs of Boston are welcome to stop by and warm by the fire anytime....


And Scotty you gotta throw a big party when you finish the living room!


----------



## ScotO

jharkin said:


> Well thanks guys, I think thats the most likes I've ever got on a thread.
> 
> Any hearth'ers passing though the the western burbs of Boston are welcome to stop by and warm by the fire anytime....
> 
> 
> And Scotty you gotta throw a big party when you finish the living room!


 

We plan on it.....hoping we can find a neutral place where we can do a GTG sometime this coming summer.
As for the invitation you gave out, I'm the same way.....any Hearth'ers out there coming through the area, give me a heads up and stop by.  We're family here.....


----------

